# If I jailbreak an iPhone 4 from Verizon, will they see it?



## Latiken (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be getting an iPhone 4 from verizon and I wish to jailbreak it. But one of my friend said that if I jailbreak it, they will see it and charge me. I want to know if this is true. I know jailbreaking voids the warranty, but I don't care.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 10, 2012)

They won't, your friend's an idiot, etc.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 10, 2012)

A jailboken iphone can be reverted at any time. So ya your friend is a idiot


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2012)

Your friend is half right, I think He got confused with Unlocking them , to use on a diff network which they can see . But he's still an idiot


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 10, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> Your friend is half right, I think He got confused with Unlocking them , to use on a diff network which they can see . But he's still an idiot


Can't unlock CDMA phones, so yeah.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Can't unlock CDMA phones, so yeah.


Well there'd be no point since it has a different antenna ....yeah


----------



## pgimps (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Can't unlock CDMA phones, so yeah.


Not to burst your bubble or sound rude but because I am a cheapass  I got a Verizon iphone 4 of craigslist in exchange for an itouch 4g and a PSP 1K and I unlocked it to MetroPCS


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

No one but you knows you have a jailbroken iPhone, unless you run something jailbroken specific that could rise questions from your carrier. Like Mywi. If you use your phone to tether or create a wireless hotspot without paying Verizon for the data you could be in trouble. They will charge you $20 a month for hotspoting. 

If you are worried and something goes wrong, just update with the newest firmware, and bam, your warranty is back (if you still had one).


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, Man! Godamnit! I was going to  use my iPhone as a mobile hotspot with MyWi or something. Shit.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> No one but you knows you have a jailbroken iPhone, unless you run something jailbroken specific that could rise questions from your carrier. Like Mywi. If you use your phone to tether or create a wireless hotspot without paying Verizon for the data you could be in trouble. They will charge you $20 a month for hotspoting.
> 
> If you are worried and something goes wrong, just update with the newest firmware, and bam, your warranty is back (if you still had one).


are you sure about that? i know some people wiith rooted htc on sprint that avoid paying the 30 extra a month for wifi teathering


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes. I am. 

And lets hope they dont. But if their carrier has already noticed, they will just tack it right on to their bill without notifing them. As long as you dont use too much and/or make sure you use an app that hides tether data from your carrier, you should be fine. Limiting your packet size and directing your data thought the same data ports your phone uses wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Yes. I am.
> 
> And lets hope they dont. But if their carrier has already noticed, they will just tack it right on to their bill without notifing them. As long as you dont use too much and/or make sure you use an app that hides tether data from your carrier, you should be fine. Limiting your packet size and directing your data thought the same data ports your phone uses wouldnt hurt either.


Well, I'm getting the lowest data plan 'cuz I'm just gonna use my home wifi.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool, you are perfectly fine there.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Cool, you are perfectly fine there.


Is there anyway when I'm not at home, to make my iPhone into a mobile hotspot to use with my DSLite without paying?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

That, i have no idea. 

I dont know the specifics of the wifi a Ds needs to connect to and/or if the iPhone can produce it or not.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried to use my home wifi, but my ds says it doesn't support the security my wifi uses. I would go in and change the settings, but I don't wanna fuck something up.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 11, 2012)

pgimps said:


> Not to burst your bubble or sound rude but because I am a cheapass  I got a Verizon iphone 4 of craigslist in exchange for an itouch 4g and a PSP 1K and I unlocked it to MetroPCS


That's not unlocking, you flashed it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2012)

The carrier does not receive any information regarding your firmware or applications via the network itself - the network is made to be universal and accept connection requests from all handsets, not just the iPhone. Implementing such a system would require completely re-working the current one, and that's not feasable.

You can safetly Jailbreak your iPhone and the carrier will not know any better - not that the carrier would care much in the first place, all they care about is whether you pay your bills or not, your phone is yours and you can do whatever you please with it.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 11, 2012)

XPro said:


> I tried to use my home wifi, but my ds says it doesn't support the security my wifi uses. I would go in and change the settings, but I don't wanna fuck something up.


You can do this:
http://lifehacker.com/5369381/turn-your-windows-7-pc-into-a-wireless-hotspot
If your PC doesn't have wifi, buy this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1GK0CZ4954
Which DS?


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> You can do this:
> http://lifehacker.com/5369381/turn-your-windows-7-pc-into-a-wireless-hotspot
> If your PC doesn't have wifi, buy this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1GK0CZ4954
> Which DS?


My PC has wireless network. I'm planning on getting a used DSLite off amazon/ebay but my old one said the security type was not supported. I remember when I first tryed to connect and it said this I'm like, "Well FUCK YOU!"


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 11, 2012)

Then just follow the Lifehacker link.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Then just follow the Lifehacker link.


I tryed doing it but when I'm supposed to select "Set up a new (something)" at the bottom it doesn't have that option .


----------



## kaz_abdin (Dec 11, 2012)

Just a note, I've tried to tether my internet network from my iPhone using PDAnet and MyWi to try and get the DSlite to connect to the net but it didnt work. I also dont think it could be done :/


----------



## Izen (Dec 11, 2012)

DS and DS Lites can only connect to unencrypted networks or networks using WEP (outdated and insecure) encryption. An iPhone can only create a Wi-Fi hotspot with WPA2 encryptions. DS and DS Lites cannot connect to an iPhones Wi-Fi hotpot. (DSis and 3DSs can)

I could be wrong about this, but I believe a few months ago, a court ruled that Verizon was not allowed to charge their customers extra fees for hotspot ability on limited data plans due to some of the agreements made from the acquisition of another company.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

EDIT: double post


----------



## Latiken (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah man, that sucks ass! Know I can't even use my iphone wifi on my dslite. Thanks anyways!


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 12, 2012)

XPro said:


> I tried to use my home wifi, but my ds says it doesn't support the security my wifi uses. I would go in and change the settings, but I don't wanna fuck something up.


ds and 3ds ds mode only only will connect to wifi network/hotspot with wep ,maybe yous is set to wpa encryption?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 12, 2012)

Izen said:


> DS and DS Lites can only connect to unencrypted networks or networks using WEP (outdated and insecure) encryption. An iPhone can only create a Wi-Fi hotspot with WPA2 encryptions. DS and DS Lites cannot connect to an iPhones Wi-Fi hotpot. (DSis and 3DSs can)
> 
> I could be wrong about this, but I believe a few months ago, a court ruled that Verizon was not allowed to charge their customers extra fees for hotspot ability on limited data plans due to some of the agreements made from the acquisition of another company.


ds mode on the 3ds still has to use wep ,it will only connect to wpa for 3ds mode the 3ds mode and ds mode wifii settings on the 3ds are  seperatred


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 12, 2012)

kaz_abdin said:


> Just a note, I've tried to tether my internet network from my iPhone using PDAnet and MyWi to try and get the DSlite to connect to the net but it didnt work. I also dont think it could be done :/


Worked for me.


XPro said:


> I tryed doing it but when I'm supposed to select "Set up a new (something)" at the bottom it doesn't have that option .


Connect it via ethernet.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 18, 2012)

Hell yeah, My iPhone should come in today! Can't wait to jailbreak it.


----------

